# 7.62 x 39 Corrosive or Not?



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

My local gun store is running a special on 7.62x39 ammo for 2.99 a box. My hangup is that I do not know if it is corrosive. I asked the guy at the store and he did not know either. The box does not say non corrosive on it, so I cannot tell. It is Russian made hollow point ammo and I would like to buy some but I do not want run corrosive ammo through my guns.

Anyone know if there is a way to tell if it is corrosive???


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If its surplus its probably corrosive. Go back and write down what the headstamp is then let me know. I'll find out for you


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

olwhitee said:


> My local gun store is running a special on 7.62x39 ammo for 2.99 a box. My hangup is that I do not know if it is corrosive. I asked the guy at the store and he did not know either. The box does not say non corrosive on it, so I cannot tell. It is Russian made hollow point ammo and I would like to buy some but I do not want run corrosive ammo through my guns.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a way to tell if it is corrosive???


I wouldnt worry about it being corrosive. I shoot the stuff through my AR 15 all the time. Just make sure you do a good cleaning after you are finished for the day and you wont have any problems.
There are a lot of people out there using corrosive ammo as normally its a lot cheaper.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I used to shoot the 7.62 54r through my M44. It was corrosive ammo, but it cost 10 cents a round. As long as you clean your gun really well after shooting (which you should do anyway) you will be fine. Its a lot cheaper for just shooting, then to buy the more expensive stuff.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I will check out the head stamp later this week, I have to go pick up my new AK 47 when it comes in.

I have a lot of 7.62, but can you ever have enough? I will pick up some and just keep it for just in case ammo.

I will let you know the head stamp as well when I pick it up.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I just picked up 2K rounds of the 7.62x39 for $223 per for Wolf 122gr HP NC. The corrosive was $182 per 1K


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

BigChessie said:


> I just picked up 2K rounds of the 7.62x39 for $223 per for Wolf 122gr HP NC. The corrosive was $182 per 1K



where did you get it from if i may ask? on a side note have you ran accross any good deals on .223/5.56mm?


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats a great deal for 2000 rounds. Its hard to find 1000 for around that price.

Are there more where those came from? Let me know if you can, thanks


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> I just picked up 2K rounds of the 7.62x39 for $223 per for Wolf 122gr HP NC. The corrosive was $182 per 1K



I've checked ALL my ammo sources and here are the best deals I could find out there:
WF762FMJ 7.62 X 39MM 122gr FMJ $175.00/1000 case

WF762HP WOLF PERFORMANCE 7.62 X 39MM 122GR HP 175.00 per 1000

WF762SP 154 gr Soft Point Ammo. $190.00 / 1000 case

WFMC762H Wolf M/C 7.62x39 124gr HP $185.00/1000

7.62X39 RUSSIAN MILITARY CLASSIC FULL METAL JACKET NON CORROSIVE BRAND NEW AMMO $209- 1,000 rounds.

If you are finding 2,000 rounds of 7.64X39mm for $223 you should buy all you can get a hold of and then add 50% mark up and resell it. You could make over $55.00 for every thousand you sell!!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> I just picked up 2K rounds of the 7.62x39 for $223 per for Wolf 122gr HP NC. The corrosive was $182 per 1K


Nevermind my last post, I misread your post and thought you wrote 2k for 223$ all together, not per 1k......had me ready to burn up some plastic....lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry if it was not clear enough. I paid that price for 1,000 rounds of NC. Your right if it was that price for 2K, I would have bought ever single case until the guys in the dark suits and sunglasses showed up on my door step. 

BIGV Was those prices shipped or just FTF? Thanks,BC


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=7.62x39
http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=.223

Put in your zip code and it will figure shipping cost to you


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Sorry if it was not clear enough. I paid that price for 1,000 rounds of NC. Your right if it was that price for 2K, I would have bought ever single case until the guys in the dark suits and sunglasses showed up on my door step.
> 
> BIGV Was those prices shipped or just FTF? Thanks,BC


Here's where I use to buy my ammo (before I started re-loading).

http://wideners.com/index.cfm

http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm

I think ammoman's prices include shipping.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Well I picked up my new ak 47 tonight, and I am a bit dissapointed. The sights are badly canted. I knew the WASR rifles had a problem with this, but I guess in my mind I expected CAI to be a bit better about what they ship out.

Anyway, I grabbed some of that ammo and I cannot find any info about the headstamp. Maybe someone else can...here are some pics....let me know what you think.





http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSCF2341.JPG

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSCF2340.JPG


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Wwhat is the headstamp, its hard to see in the pic. TD3 ?


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Either TD3 or TO3 possibly.....its hard to tell 

I could not find info on either, I think it is gonna be corrosive from what I have been reading about Russian ammo. No big deal, I just like to know what I am shooting before running it through the gun.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

This is nothing more tha na wild gues but the "T" stands for Tula Arsenal, Tula Russia and I would guess 03 for the year, so I would say its noncorrosive. BUT I would treat it as corrosive until you find out for sure.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks, thats my plan. I have a good amount of non corrosive already, so this will just go in the safe in case I need it someday.

Also I want to update my situation on the AK. I contacted CAI about the problem and it was a very easy fix. The guy who runs it is very nice and made sure I was satisfied with the gun, offering to ship it back on his dime and send me a different one if I was not happy. He went above and beyond what I expected, and the rifle sight is good to go.

I do not want my above post to reflect badly on CAI. They are top notch.


----------

